# Request for keeping topics 'on topic', please? !



## marmalady (Apr 29, 2006)

Don't mean this to be snippy at all, but have noticed on a few topics folks get way off topic with chit-chat, etc.  If it's a topic I've replied to, and I notice there are new posts, I go to the topic to see other's comments, and then get sidetracked and waste time with a lot of chatter that's not related at all to the OP.  Because I don't have a lot of time these days to just 'browse' the forums, it's really frustrating to open a topic, scroll down to new posts, and then just see lots of posts that are unrelated to the topic.  

Wow, just realized this does sound snippy; oh, well - please take it for the spirit in which it's meant.


----------



## amber (Apr 29, 2006)

I can understand a few off topic comments, but your right, sometimes it gets wayyyyy off track and in those cases I think PM's would be best.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 29, 2006)

I will plead guilty to contributing to that, marm.  I've always enjoyed the way conversations around here evolve into other topics, but I can appreciate how frustrating that is for people like you with limited time.

I'll try to be more careful in the future and run my mouth in the appropriate forums.......


----------



## Constance (Apr 29, 2006)

Same here. I tend to digress.  I will try to be good.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 29, 2006)

mea culpa too, marm.

but of course, we are a gabby bunch, with lots of passion for many things. are we all supposed to bottle that up? (if we could, jkath would be on an infomercial selling the stuff.)

maybe you could free up some more time to enjoy a chat, ya know, smell the roses?


----------



## Hopz (Apr 29, 2006)

I totally agree. It is distracting and impolite... now what are we having for dinner tonight, are we using the bread machine? and what is the best knife?


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 29, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I will plead guilty to contributing to that, marm. I've always enjoyed the way conversations around here evolve into other topics, but I can appreciate how frustrating that is for people like you with limited time.
> 
> I'll try to be more careful in the future and run my mouth in the appropriate forums.......


 

I say what she says!


----------



## marmalady (May 8, 2006)

Please - y'all are family!  I was referring to one or two particular threads that turned into a sort of private chat between 2 folks (newbies, both!); just got a little annoying.  I know I've been guilty of the same thing, but there's a difference between going off on a sort of related topic, and using that topic for a 'hi, how are you' thing.   Please don't be mad at me, please please?


----------



## Aurora (May 8, 2006)

Marmalady,

I'm furious that you are trying to keep people from wasting my time and yours with off-topic and unrelated posts in threads. 

Not really! I'm just glad that you have the nerve to say what I'm thinking. I too have limited time to browse the web and I very much enjoy the discussions in Discuss Cooking, but I rely, as you do, on the threads being on topic so that I can better use my scarce time and resources to learn and be helpful (when I can).

Thanks for sticking your neck out and verbalizing what I was reluctant to say.

I'll try harder to stay on topic and I would appreciate everyone elses' efforts.


----------



## ironchef (May 8, 2006)

I've posted this before, but maybe it's time to post it again. Make sure the sound is on.

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting.php

Sometimes though, there are some interesting things that do get added to a thread even if it goes off topic a bit.


----------



## marmalady (May 8, 2006)

IC -


----------



## kitchenelf (May 8, 2006)

That always cracks me up IC


----------



## vyapti (May 9, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Please - y'all are family! I was referring to one or two particular threads that turned into a sort of private chat between 2 folks (newbies, both!); just got a little annoying. I know I've been guilty of the same thing, but there's a difference between going off on a sort of related topic, and using that topic for a 'hi, how are you' thing. Please don't be mad at me, please please?


Today's noob is tomorrow's vet.  Really, the best way to learn the culture of a board is to jump in.  If someone is being disruptive, maybe a PM would be appropriate, or ask a moderator to send a suggestion.  I know that I wouldn't be offended

Agh, it isn't me is it?


----------



## pdswife (May 9, 2006)

I love it when we go "off topic"   
but then again I have lots of time on my hands.....


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 9, 2006)

Sorry Marm.....I too am guilty of this sometimes.  I will try my best to keep this in mind but I'm afraid I may slip every so often so please forgive me in advance.  But I will try my best to PM instead.


----------



## marmalady (May 9, 2006)

Please, y'all!  I really didn't mean for this to turn into a major topic, lol!  Was just doing some venting; I realize that there are times when we (notice the 'we' that includes me, too!) go off topic; what I was referring to was an entire thread being hijacked for chit-chat that could have been done via PM.  Love and kisses to all!!!!!

You folks have no idea how much these boards mean to me; it really is one of my few places of sanity these days.  Don't ever, every lose your humor, your creativity, your insightfullness - and your sense of family here!


----------



## GB (May 9, 2006)

I think I understand where you are coming from marm (and correct me if I am wrong). What i hink you are saying is that if there is a thread about olive oil that then turns into a thread about olives that then turns into a thread about olive trees then that is OK as long as the original question or comment was answered, but what is not OK is if the thread is about olive oil and two people start talking about the Red Sox game they saw the other night.

If that is what you are saying then I completely agree. Conversations here evolve and change as that is the nature of a conversation, but hijacking a thread is something different altogther.

Thanks for the reminder. We all could use it from time to time, myself included


----------



## CharlieD (May 9, 2006)

Sorry, bad me, I always move way off topick too. I, guess, I just like to talk.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 9, 2006)

I must admit I have been guilty on this front myself occasionally too and I don't mean to justfy my doing, I think it is okay to have just a little sidetracking now and then, as long as it is just for a few posts and it gets right back to the original subject. 
If it completely veers off to something else and continues to go on in a different direction, the thread would be better split at an appropriate spot, but this shouldn't happen at a regular basis, we should redirect ourselves in any given thread after a bit of chit chat, back to the original topic.


----------



## marmalady (May 9, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I think I understand where you are coming from marm (and correct me if I am wrong). What i hink you are saying is that if there is a thread about olive oil that then turns into a thread about olives that then turns into a thread about olive trees then that is OK as long as the original question or comment was answered, but what is not OK is if the thread is about olive oil and two people start talking about the Red Sox game they saw the other night.
> 
> If that is what you are saying then I completely agree. Conversations here evolve and change as that is the nature of a conversation, but hijacking a thread is something different altogther.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder. We all could use it from time to time, myself included


 
TY  TY - TY!


----------



## texasgirl (May 9, 2006)

Hey did anyone see 24 last night????????????




























   just joking marm!! I just couldn't help myself. 
I agree though. A little stray as long as it's still on the subject is fine, just not totally off th beaten path.


----------



## Aurora (May 9, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Hey did anyone see 24 last night????????????
> 
> just joking marm!! I just couldn't help myself.
> I agree though. A little stray as long as it's still on the subject is fine, just not totally off beat.


 
Now this is why we need the "Thud" emoticon!


----------



## ironchef (May 9, 2006)

As much as going off topic can be annoying in some ways, I personally think it's much more annoying when multiple threads are started on the same topic.


----------

